# Interesting Pacific NW region spec'd Schwinns



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2019)

I have observed some interesting trends in "The World" badged prewar Schwinns mostly located in the pacific NW region. Others here on the Cabe have pointed out trends in handlebars, color combos, etc. in the past. Also specific bikes with specifications not really found elsewhere. Here is one of them: 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173880254030






I have seen a few others like this one: DX frame, BA style fenders and fork, C/BC style frame/fork graphics, almost always World badged and usually located/found in Washington or Oregon. 

I dig em. If this one wasn't so rough I would be all over it. I know a Caber has one if these in excellent condition, who else has seen, owns, or has photos of similar builds?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2019)

That ain't ROUGH! U wanna see rough??


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 27, 2019)

This one was sold by the Spokane Cycle & Toy Company.
1941


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2019)

You would think that the Northwest Patrol badged Schwinns would’ve been found mostly in Washington/Oregon/Idaho, but the trend has been that the original as founds with that badge were from Minnesota.
Maybe the Dakota’s as well?
That isn’t to say that some haven’t turned up all over, but the trend on that badge regionally was Minnesota.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 27, 2019)

I know who sold the Northwest Patrol.  You can read about it in about three weeks.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 28, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I know who sold the Northwest Patrol.  You can read about it in about three weeks.



 is this a hint at the long awaited headplate book? put me down for one-awesome!


----------



## frampton (Apr 28, 2019)

This one is from the Pacific Northwest. World badged.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> is this a hint at the long awaited headplate book? put me down for one-awesome!



Yes sir, I'm finally at the end. I've met with the publisher twice, I'm getting it fine tuned. Barry


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> This one was sold by the Spokane Cycle & Toy Company.
> 1941
> View attachment 987542
> 
> View attachment 987541



That looks painful to ride Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> That looks painful to ride Barry



It is a first, but just like anything, you get used to it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 28, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Yes sir, I'm finally at the end. I've met with the publisher twice, I'm getting it fine tuned. Barry



I'm looking forward to seeing your book as well.     Looks like your on the "Home Stretch"  now.    Congratulations , That's a real accomplishment !


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your book as well.     Looks like your on the "Home Stretch"  now.    Congratulations , That's a real accomplishment !



Thank you, I appreciate that. I'm getting excited. Barry


----------



## BatWaves (May 4, 2019)

frampton said:


> This one is from the Pacific Northwest. World badged.
> 
> View attachment 987937



I sold Barry this same exact bicycle...


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> I sold Barry this same exact bicycle...



Ha Ha ha


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 5, 2019)

So I was told that the Excelsior badged Schwinn badges had different colors which duplicated what region ( NORTHWEST , CENTRAL, MOUNTAIN , SOUTHWEST , EAST COAST) , Has anybody heard of this ? This is on my 36 Schwinn...As found before clean-up. Northwest Region...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 5, 2019)

never heard that one before-sounds interesting! on the badge pictured above-it looks to me like maybe the areas you see as 'gold' in reality the red paint has chipped away.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2019)

frampton said:


> This one is from the Pacific Northwest. World badged.
> 
> View attachment 987937



Looks like a bike  I used to own. looks like my backyard also.


----------



## barneyguey (May 5, 2019)

I have a 1941 Excelsior sold in Spokane, with yellow and blue. It was the only one I'd seen until now.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m the new owner of the first mentioned dx in the thread, she’s cleaning up pretty good!! Got it about a week ago . Fenders were toast but I brought them back to life!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice resurrection on those fenders.
Don’t be too quick to ditch those handlebars that it had in that first photo of this thread.
The Dixon type Torrington bar was also said to be a regional trend in the Pacific Northwest.
The bars that are on this bike in that first photo are the Dixon Junior bend.
Very cool for the Scorcher in all of us. Lol!
Nice bike for sure!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Nice resurrection on those fenders.
> Don’t be too quick to ditch those handlebars that it had in that first photo of this thread.
> The Dixon type Torrington bar was also said to be a regional trend in the Pacific Northwest.
> The bars that are on this bike in that first photo are the Dixon Junior bend.
> ...



I did not get the bars, stem, crank, sprocket or wheels    So having to improvise on those parts!! Would love to have the stem and bars that were in it tho!!! Thanks for the insight! G


----------

